

The amazing shipping container: How it changed the world - ableal
http://www.channelregister.co.uk/2011/09/19/keith_tatlinger_shipping_container_inventor_dies/

======
ChuckMcM
The writing is atrocious (even by Register standards) but it is a good example
of pivotal technology integrations.

As a systems guy I like this story because it shows something which is often
characteristic of successful disruptive systems, they get extra-ordinary gains
from a modest tweak in the existing eco-system.

The eco-system at the point these were introduced was ships to trucks and
trains, with burly long shoremen lifting and carrying things from point to
point [1]. So the tweaks were this box, a crane to load/unload them, and a way
to attach them to trains or trucks. Originally, and this is important, they
simply used flat-bed rail cars or flat-bed trucks. The container was held down
by straps. Also some of the original containers had gunnels where they could
be hoisted with existing cargo cranes using inexpensive straps. So the 'one'
benefit of containers (which got them into shipw) was that they stacked easily
and could be secured. Building truck trailers and train cars that could take a
container using its latching system came a bit later. But small evolutionary
changes in the eco system and it got large jumps in efficiency (time to load,
time to secure, etc etc).

If you are going to replace an out of date or inefficient system with a new
one, you will do very well if you can change it from within. Nothing worse
than a system which makes all the existing investment instantly worthless.

[1] "On the waterfront" is a movie which gives an interesting 'feel' to the
way shipping worked back before containers.
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0047296/>

------
hga
Here's two good relevant books:

 _The Box: How the Shipping Container Made the World Smaller and the World
Economy Bigger_ : <http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0691136408/>

A general history, and you'll find the section on coupling standardization all
too familiar. Although the text leaves out one critical detail:

 _Prime Movers of Globalization: The History and Impact of Diesel Engines and
Gas Turbines_ : <http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0262014432/>

(There's but one picture of one of the huge diesel engines that power pretty
much all large cargo ships.)

These "prime movers", along with the steam turbine, which produces most of the
world's electricity, are all examples of rational or scientific design
(compare to the cut and try history of the steam engine). The impulse to
develop his engine came to Mr. Diesel during a thermodynamics lecture.

ADDED: And even more relevant to HN, the diesel engine did a pivot when it's
intended (by Diesel, at least) primary use was supplanted by the AC electric
motor.

~~~
0x12
So, you like your diesels large? Check this one out then:

<http://gcaptain.com/emma-maersk-engine>

I hope 109,000 HP is enough for you.

~~~
mixmax
Talking about powerful engines, check out this rocket Engine sporting roughly
180.000 horsepower.

Made by a few crazy rocket amateurs in Copenhagen.

<http://copenhagensuborbitals.com/heat1x.php>

~~~
hga
Yeah, but these engines will keep pumping out their lower power, directly
connected to a shaft and propeller, for very long periods of time with minimal
maintenance (read _Prime Movers_ or I'm sure lots of other sources for e.g.
how the linkages to the pistons keep them from wearing out of round quickly).
These are monster ships that are entrusted with just one engine ... that says
a lot.

------
sgentle
Here's an (IMO better) article on the subject:
[http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/07/07/the-epic-story-of-
conta...](http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/07/07/the-epic-story-of-container-
shipping/)

It's largely a summary and expansion of ideas from The Box: How the Shipping
Container Made the World Smaller and the World Economy Bigger

------
jtchang
For those living in the bay area the oakland port is definitely quite a sight.
I am constantly in awe at how much stuff goes in and out of it every day.

I remember on a whim looking around the internet for how much it costs to ship
something from Oakland to Dalian (another big port in china). For some reason
it is really hard to get a quote without going through a licensed agent.

I feel like the shipping industry is ripe for disruption because of sites like
this:

[http://indonetwork.net/arrow_dynamicid/508168/ocean-
freight-...](http://indonetwork.net/arrow_dynamicid/508168/ocean-freight-rate-
fclfcl-usacanada.htm)

Right now I can price a trip from SFO to LA within seconds. Try doing that if
you are shipping cargo.

~~~
supahfly_remix
That's a really good idea. I wonder if there are some impediments to doing
this that aren't obvious, e.g., maybe paperwork can't be automated b/c of
bribery at customs. It's interesting that there isn't a trading floor for
cargo rates, either (or, it least, I'm not aware of one).

Automating an old-style industry could be a great business.

~~~
eru
> e.g., maybe paperwork can't be automated b/c of bribery at customs.

Just speculating: The inability to pay bribes could actually work out in your
favour or at least not hurt you enough to matter.

------
russell
The Wikipedia article, <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea-Land_Service>, is
more interesting from the historical point of view. As I read it, McLean had
the idea of using trailers to ship cargo around the world, originally with the
ordinary trailer chassis. When that proved less than optimal. The system was
refined by Tantlinger to become today's system of stackable containers and
dockside cranes.

Aside: Containers make fairly inexpensive storage, if you have a place to put
the container and dont mind lowering the property values for your neighbor
hood. A decade ago I rented one for $70 a month.

~~~
darnton
They're a sort of universal building block. In Christchurch at the moment
(badly damaged by earthquakes over the last year) they're used to shore up
loose facades, as baffles to stop or slow falling rubble, they've been
refitted to contain generators and substations, toilets, and shops. I buy my
coffee each morning from a couple of guys who plopped a 10-foot container with
an espresso machine on the pavement after their shop was demolished.

------
Jun8
Really interesting post. Reminded me of the fact that phone costs are similar
(once you get on the uplink, satellite hops have negligible cost AFAIK), i.e.
calling someone anywhere in the world costs pretty much the same. However, in
this case superficial price differences still exist because phone companies
make it so.

------
6ren
Tantlinger had many patents <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keith_Tantlinger>
Mr. Diesel (I didn't realize there _was_ a Mr. Diesel) also patented his
inventions <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudolf_Diesel>

I note that all the great pioneers seem to have patents: Mr. Birdseye, Mr.
Morse, Mr. Bíró, etc.

Is it just that we remember these people, because they were successful? I note
that where there's patent, there's dispute. Were these people just the winners
of litigation, and history is written by the winners? Were the other
inventions just as good, or maybe better, but they didn't get the funding, or
didn't have as good marketing, or weren't as aggressive?

I'm not sure; but it is certain that these guys did invent something, and did
bring it to market to make a difference. I just wish patents worked better for
software - so that some of us could one day be celebrated in the same way.

BTW: I'd like to see more of this kind of article on HN.

